# I need a couple name ideas for food plots....



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

Need your help PFF!

I created 3 new food plots this year and I need some help naming them. Got some ideas in mind,but I would like to hear what some of you callyour plots. Looking for 2-3 creative/original names.

Thanks folks!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

1 2 3


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

we call ours 1,2 and 3 or ..the "back" plot the "front" plot..ETC ETC


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

No numbers....Need names!

Thanks though!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ours are named for the owner's kids (David field, Emily field, etc) and for other relatives (Uncle Dale field) etc.

Kinds of immoralized the fields in a way (or imortalizes them one or the other)

On another place they are named for a feature (Duck pond, Swamp cut, etc). they even put up signs so guests won't get cornfused.

You really have to pick your own, what we come up with won't mean as much.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

a club name, road its on, a little history of the club might help to



here are some then...



this plot sucks

never see anything 

waste of money

money pit

sleepy time

time killer

waste of time


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Well, ours all have numbers and a corresponding name. The numbers are confusing because they have been added through the years inseries, though invariable locationaccross the land mass. Therefore the numbers have no logical definition to their meaning , except "old to new"...

The names have generally been give to identify some characteristic of the plot or as a salute to someone who had some influence in it's location or as a general salute to the memory of an old freind. Now,... Having been in the same club for 20yrs, the new guys don't have any recollection of the old salutes (so to speak), so it is important to have some facet that actually identifies the plot wherever possible.

If you could start anew... I would sector a central lease into quadrants generally divided by roads or creeks in to N /E/ S/ W/ with #'s in series for each quadrant. Add names behind the number as you will, but the quadrants are the precursor of each "sector".. for sattelite areas, give each new area a name and if big enough to sector , start over. 

I like names when there is some characteristic identifying it ...


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

> *Worn Out (10/27/2009)*If you could start anew... I would sector a central lease into quadrants generally divided by roads or creeks in to N /E/ S/ W/ with #'s in series for each quadrant. Add names behind the number as you will, but the quadrants are the precursor of each "sector".. for sattelite areas, give each new area a name and if big enough to sector , start over.


Good Lord! :doh

Not sure if all that will be needed, just a couple clever nameswill work. 

Here are a few of our current plot names....Beer Can, Corner Pocket, No Name, Dry Hole (long story)


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *itsme (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Worn Out (10/27/2009)*If you could start anew... I would sector a central lease into quadrants generally divided by roads or creeks in to N /E/ S/ W/ with #'s in series for each quadrant. Add names behind the number as you will, but the quadrants are the precursor of each "sector".. for sattelite areas, give each new area a name and if big enough to sector , start over.
> ...




then come up with your own names...you ask for help we point you in a direction and then you dont like that


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

> *fisheye48 (10/27/2009)*


Whoaaa...I appreciate the opinons. I was just looking for something a little different. I wasn't trying to be chippy. I started this thread to get some ideasAND to spark discussion from PFFers and tell a good story or two about how they came up with their plot names. 

Someone is sensitive tonight.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ive never named the plots on our old place.. we had "the gulley", cause its in a gulley.. "the Y" cause its right behind the Y in a road.. Kudzu, cause there is alot of kudzu around it... "the powerline", im sure you get the idea..

the new club im in have numbers for plots.

it will probably be easier to name them after youve had a few experiences in them.. gives a lil character and personality to the name. possibly post a few pics of the plots so we can see them and see what name might fit


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

actually, I kind-of like a couple of these



> *fisheye48 (10/27/2009)*
> 
> <STRIKE>this plot sucks</STRIKE>
> <STRIKE>never see anything
> ...


Maybe Killin Time instead of time killer. My Granny ask me every time I come in from hunting..."What did you kill today?, time?" Usually theanswer is, yes.



Keep 'em comin' though!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Well, I was talking about 60 plots...They do have to take on some "character" or there is no rhyme or reason to the madness...

"Skullsmacnasty" is on the same track that I am...


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Deerfield

Buck Run

Buckhorn Place

Fawn Field

Venison Strip

Bambi Boulevard

Tenderloin Trail

Rut Hollow

Doe Piss Trail

Buck Rut Scrape

How many do you need?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

after the last thread I just read, how about ......wait for it...





big nuts


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

> *jspooney (10/27/2009)*after the last thread I just read, how about ......wait for it...
> 
> 
> big nuts


LOL... 9.5 for creativity, perfect 10 on the delivery!


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

How about posting some pics of the plots and see what we can come up with.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Greener Field

Knucklehead Bottom

Hairy Head

Rifle Ridge

Blowin' Dust


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

These are the actual names of our plots....JB, Holmes, Outlaw, Little Feet, Kitty Cat, Horseshoe, Rattlesnake, Swamp, Ray Ray, Big Foot, .....All have a little stroy behind them.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pick your best one and call it "Buck-Stop". Your others, let's see, how bout, "Rack-Landing", and "Doe-Ray-Me"................. Just a thought, good luck.............. T


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

So you've made a place & are giving deer the opportunity to come there for free & eat all they want?... which will make them dependent on you and should make them abandon there instincts to search/work to sustain themselves with the end result being their death...... Man that's an easy one - call it the Obama Plot!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

So, are you clinging to your guns and treestand on this one????oke


----------



## InTheWoods (Feb 26, 2008)

Heres a couple of names of plots from our club. They usually kind of relate to how the plot looks or where it is located: 

Circle plot, Little Skinny, low 4, high 4, Oakflat plot, J-box plot, Landing Strip, Nicks plot, Ramos Hut...you get the idea, other than that the rest are numbered.


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

Most of our names just happened over time, like if someone kills the 1st nice deer thats the Mac's field or Sharons field we also have the Arrowhead Field (Guess why) The Stump Field Wagonwheel field, Clay field. I think the name needs to relate to something.

My opinion, Mac


----------



## yankee cousin (Sep 1, 2009)

two themes: "the killing field", "hamburger hill", "khe san"

or

"sizzlers", "golden corral", "barnhills" 

my two cents...:doh


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks to all that provided names. Some really good ones in there. These names in the last several post was what I was looking for as oppose to the way this thread started out (maybe I should have been a little clearer on what I was looking for).

Please keep 'em comin'...don't stop, need more ideas. 

I've decided 'Killin Time' maybe the name of 1 of my 3 newplots though. It has a little meaning with my Granny (see my post above for explanation).


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

We don't name our plots per say, we name the stands and then the layout of the plots. 

Example: Stand 7 (Al's), Left Food Plot, Front Food Plot, Right Food Plot 

By tying the food plots to the name of the stands you know where the plots are located, now you just need to determine if the plots in front of the stand or to it's left or right. It's basic but it works for us.


----------



## Slapout (Oct 8, 2008)

> *bertram31 (10/28/2009)*Most of our names just happened over time, like if someone kills the 1st nice deer thats the Mac's field or Sharons field we also have the Arrowhead Field (Guess why) The Stump Field Wagonwheel field, Clay field. I think the name needs to relate to something.
> 
> My opinion, Mac


You forget the Barn Field?


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

> *Try'n Hard (10/28/2009)*So you've made a place & are giving deer the opportunity to come there for free & eat all they want?... which will make them dependent on you and should make them abandon there instincts to search/work to sustain themselves with the end result being their death...... Man that's an easy one - call it the Obama Plot!


We DEFINITELY have a winner in the creative, original, and wity category. Thats a good one man. However, I don't think I could bring myself to naming one of my hard earned green fieldsin honor ofthat soialistic clown. (I'm hoping he's gone in about 3 years anyway)

Some really good names coming in now, I'm considering a few of them...Thanks!, Keep'em comin!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

We have a few such as...

Long and Skinny

Left at 4-way

New Patch

1st and 2nd patch on 2 patch road

Arrow head, shaped similar to an arrow head

Cedar Tree, has a huge cedar in it

Gas line Patch

Circle Patch

etc.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

the nipple, the edge, horn mountain, the elbow, squiggles, dumping grounds, bad luck


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

> *daddytime (10/28/2009)*the nipple, the edge, horn mountain, the elbow, squiggles, dumping grounds, bad luck


Nice! See, I forgot about those.

What about Lloyd's Ridge for a new ladder stand I have sitting on a pine ridge.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Here all the names of our food plots maybe you will like one of these. 
</DIV><DIV id=idOWAReplyText69916 dir=ltr><DIV dir=ltr>*

#1 40 Acre food plot 
#2 Granddads food plot 
#3 Trail food plot 
#4 Sucker Road food plot 
#5 Honey Hole food plot 
#6 Duck Blind food plot 
#7 Beachnut food plot 
#8 Brother's food plot 
#9 Everett's Condo 
#10 Railroad Track food plot 
#11 Right Hand Shooting House 
#12 Vienna Can 
#13 Left Hand Shooting House 
#14 Leroy's food plot 
#15 Roley's food plot 
#16 Bird's food plot 
#17 Blake's food plot 
#18 Big Willie's food plot 
#19 Dog Box food plot 
#20 Little Willie's 
#21 Joe's food plot 
#22 Dunsford's food plot 
#23 Log Landing 
#24 Johnny's food plot 
#25 Cannon Road food plot 
#26 Hair Pin Curve food plot 
#27 Cajuns food plot 
#28 Toilet Bowl food plot 
#29Diesel Tank Food Plot
#30 The Rock food plot 
#31 Donnie's food plot 
#32 Jeremy's food plot 
#33 K.K's food plot *</DIV></DIV>


----------

